# Amazon Alexa



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok who has one ? 

Any good ?> 

Thinking of buying one and some Bluetooth kitchen speakers so we can play radio etc through it ?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I saw it demo'd on QVC, very intrigued but think the novelty would wear off.
Definitely a lot of potential as more devices become connected.
I'm more bought into google than amazon tho so would like to see their's in action too.

Are you talking about dot + speakers? The echo is supposed to sound pretty good and one less thing to plug in?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Bluetooth celing speakers - 

I know google are doing google home as well


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got an Echo and a Dot so far, and the Echo does sound sound bad at all for its size and is far less faff than a Dot with separate speakers. It's not got the same sound quality as a Sonos Play1 and has much more limited music streaming options but it is decent enough. 

I also have Sonos throughout the house, so am waiting patiently for native Alexa/Sonos integration so I can control Sonos via Alexa.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i bought the wife one for xmas and since then she has got a dot too. For what she wanted it for its ok, she uses it for streaming music, listening to radio, weather forecasts and has also linked up her work calendar to it. The speaker is not as good as a Sonos but for listening whilst she works (works from home) or in the kitchen it does the job. We quite enjoy it but it doesnt have too many UK skills yet. We want to get hive also so suspect will be used for that too. Its good but probably long term will just be used for music and radio once novelty has worn off.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that's what the other half really wants it for Listening to the Radio - ( we have Hive so will use for that possibly) and possibly streaming music to Bluetooth speakers - 

I guess more will come as skills open up on it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Daughter is called Alexa.... she's only 6 and keeps asking why we are shouting at her.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

We bought one Whizzer, it's .......ok, but I'll be going the google home route when available.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks interesting don't have one but there is talk of Ford integrating some functionality that uses it. It think it will start and warm up the car.


----------

